# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  أهداف السودان في بوكينا فاسو مبروك التأهل

## الثائر

*[YOUTUBE]QpDc486jQBo[/YOUTUBE]
                        	*

----------


## الثائر

*اسمعو المعلق التعبان ده عليكم الله قرف يقرفك
[YOUTUBE]9ZoCuaYcXM8[/YOUTUBE]
                        	*

----------


## najma

*مشكوووووووووووووور

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يالثائر على الروعة
ومبروك التاهل للسودان وبس

*

----------


## وداللعوته

*مبرووووك صغور الجديان هههههههه المعلق فرحان بس بشتن الكلام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رغم ان سوار الذهب عايز يورينا انه وطني شديد الا ان التمثيل ظاهر في صوته
دراجي الغيءر سوداني اظهر فرحته باريحية وطبيعة غير مستغربة

*

----------


## مرتضي الطيب

*مبرووووووك للسودان
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مبروووووووووووك للسودان
                        	*

----------


## EL Mubarak Aboelgasim

*مشكورين علي المجهود الرائع
                        	*

----------


## فزع البكورك

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك ... مزيدا من التقدم .... الف سلامااااااااااااااااااات لى نجم الدين ... 
شوية ترتيب ... وحبة اجتهاد .. ممكن نكبر احلامنا
                        	*

----------

